# modprobe nvidia cant find my device [SOLVED]

## Sulus

I am trying to get into a KDE environment. I have installed Xorg and that seems to run ok when I test it with startx. But after i did the "emerge nvidia-glx" and try to "modprobe nvidia" it errors telling me:

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r4/video/nvidia.ko): No such device.

this file does in fact exist in the stated path but I am not sure what the error is saying, it cant find that file or it cant find the device that the file goes to.

Thanks in advanceLast edited by Sulus on Fri Jul 15, 2005 8:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mark_alec

You should actually emerge nvidia-kernel.  You may also consider looking at the nvidia documentation.

----------

## Sulus

 *mark_alec wrote:*   

> You should actually emerge nvidia-kernel.  You may also consider looking at the nvidia documentation.

 

Yes I did in fact follow the guide to letter or so I had thought. I even tried again, still no luck.

 *Quote:*   

> Now it's time to install nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx. Since nvidia-glx depends on nvidia-kernel, installing nvidia-glx is sufficient:

 

Is what it states in the guide. I did run emerge nvidia-glx so that should have been sufficiant. It wasn't, I got the No device error. I still tried to run the emerge nvidia-kernel command it seesm to run fine but still i get the same error when I try to modprobe nvidia.

----------

## dgaffuri

Which version of nvidia-kernel and which nvidia card do you have (lspci will show you)?

----------

## Sulus

I have a GeForce4 Ti 4400 with the NV25 chip. rev.a3

When I run the emerge nvidia-kernel it says it is merging the 1.0.6629-r4 nvidia kernel

I am running 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 as my linux kernel, not sure if you needed that but just thought i would throw it out there.

----------

## dgaffuri

Seems to be OK. Please check dmesg or /var/log/messages when you run modprobe nvidia.

----------

## Sulus

Ok this will be a little easier, I have kde up and running now. In dmesg i get this in regards to the modprobe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
> 
> NVRM: the NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s)!!
> ...

 

I guess it looks like i should run make menuconfig.

----------

## d4mo

Do you have AGP support in you're kernel?

----------

## Sulus

Is there a command I can run to tell me for sure? I tried running lspci and the host&memory&AGP controller displays, not sure if that means my kernel has support for it or not.

So to try and make sure i ran a make menuconfig and very carefully went through each and every option and cannot sem to find a specifc entry stating AGP. I did find that I hadnt chosen support for my SiS chipset but other than that I seleceted everything that the Gentoo Linux nvidia guide said to plu everything that looked like could or should be in my system. I am quite familiar with my hardware and i am pretty confident i seleceted everything but you never know I could have missed something.

After compiling the kernel etc. i ran another emerge nvidia-kernel then tried to modprobe nvidia but it failed again with the same error and same dmesg error.

----------

## mark_alec

Go to your linux-sources (/usr/src/linux) and run make menuconfig.

Then proceed through the menus like so:

```

Device Drivers --->

          Graphics support --->

                  < > nVidia Riva support #make sure this is disabled
```

Re make your kernel, copy the bzImage to /boot, and reboot.

----------

## Sulus

When I went through looking to make sure I had enabled AGP in the kernel I also made sure that the riva support was in fact disabled as per the dmesg.

----------

## d4mo

I don't remember where the AGP support is.  I know there is one option for AGP for your specific chipset.  While in the kernel menu push the / key and type in AGP.  It will find all the options for you.

----------

## Sulus

Yes I do in fact have agp for my sis chipset enabled, still no luck. Well i try again tomorrow to find out what is going on.

----------

## shamgar03

I may have solved the problem, tell me if this a bad idea... I just disabled framebuffer support all together and now modprobe nvidia works for me ( I was getting the same error). I dont really understand what framebuffers are...so I haven't tested anything yet- we'll see how it works.

----------

## Sulus

I went through another make menuconfig really took my time. I unselected a few things, didnt really select anything new. I then recompiled and BAM it worked. Not 100% sure what I did right but hey i am not complaining, thanks for the help all. I will try to be more carefull.

----------

## dgaffuri

 *Sulus wrote:*   

> I went through another make menuconfig really took my time. I unselected a few things, didnt really select anything new. I then recompiled and BAM it worked. Not 100% sure what I did right but hey i am not complaining, thanks for the help all. I will try to be more carefull.

 

You may run

```
cd /usr/src/linux

diff .config .config.old
```

just to check what you've changed (for next time  :Very Happy:  ).

----------

## jorrizza

Had the same problem just yesterday.

Disabling framebuffer support fixed the problem. 

I did have the Nvidia Framebuffer support enabled in my kernel config, it seems like some kind of conflict.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> You may run
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Here's mine, as you can see I have disabled framebuffer support entirely:

```

# diff .config .config.old

4c4

< # Sat Jul 16 02:52:59 2005

---

> # Wed Jul 13 02:38:34 2005

1051c1051,1065

< # CONFIG_FB is not set

---

> CONFIG_FB=y

> CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

> CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

> CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

> CONFIG_FB_SOFT_CURSOR=y

> # CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

> CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

> # CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

> # CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

> # CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

> # CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

> # CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

> # CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

> # CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

> # CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

1052a1067,1087

> # CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

> CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA=y

> # CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_I2C is not set

> # CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

> # CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

> # CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

> # CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

> # CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

> # CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

> # CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

> # CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

> # CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

> # CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

> # CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

> # CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

> # CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

> # CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

> # CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

> # CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

> # CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

> # CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

1058a1094,1106

> CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=m

> # CONFIG_FONTS is not set

> CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

> CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

>

> #

> # Logo configuration

> #

> CONFIG_LOGO=y

> # CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

> # CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

> CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

> # CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

```

----------

## KaZiber

I've did all that and i still get that error.... Recompiled kernel 3 times and removed framebuffer from kernel and grub...

----------

## KaZiber

My /var/log/messages is...

 *Quote:*   

> nvidia: version magic ´2.6.12-gentoo-r4 SMP preempt PENTIUM4 gcc-3.4´ should be ´2.6.12-gentoo-r4 SMP preempt K7 gcc-3.4´

 

EDIT: Ops sorry im tired  :Razz: 

----------

## KaZiber

Now i have tried the newest version of nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel too... Googled but nothing seems to work... :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## dgaffuri

 *KaZiber wrote:*   

> My /var/log/messages is...
> 
>  *Quote:*   nvidia: version magic ï¿½2.6.12-gentoo-r4 SMP preempt PENTIUM4 gcc-3.4ï¿½ should be ï¿½2.6.12-gentoo-r4 SMP preempt K7 gcc-3.4ï¿½ 
> 
> EDIT: Ops sorry im tired 

 

I'm not pretty sure. Does your EDIT mean that you realized the reason of the error in /var/log/messages and solved it? If it's so, may you post exactly the errors in dmesg when you modprobe nvidia?

Just a hint. If you post in a thread that is mark [SOLVED] there's little chance that someone will ever see your questions. I saw your posts only because I received an update notification having posted here before.

----------

## KaZiber

No, im totally stuck and have no idea what it can be... I'm can't use Gentoo ATM...

My "Ops" was that i used swedish instead of english  :Razz: 

----------

## dgaffuri

Seems that the module is compiled against a different kernel than the one you're running (phew, what a difficult phrase).

Is your /usr/src/linux symlink ok?

----------

## KaZiber

yes it's ok, answer in other thread i just posted.

----------

